# wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"



## Der_rheinangler (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

man hört ja oft, zumindest für bestimmte Fische, wäre ein stabil bleibender Luftdruck gut für das Beisverhalten. Aber ab welcher Schwankung ist ein Luftdruck denn noch stabil. Weil etwas Schwankungen gibt es ja fast immer im verlauf von 3 Tagen. Zum Beispiel sagt der Wetterdienst meines vertrauens dass es gestern früh 1020 hpa hatte, dann ist es auf 1025 hoch gegangen und fällt heute  im Tagesverlauf wieder auf 1020. Ist das nun ein stabiler Luftdruck oder sind diese Schwankenungen von 5 hpa schon zu viel? Oder heist zuviel wirklich größere fallende Wete z.b. von 1025 auf 1010...???

Viele Grüße


----------



## CaptainPike (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

So ein Paar Punkte Unterschied sind noch "stabil". Das es absolut konstant bleibt kommt quasi nicht vor. Zu viel würd ich auf diese Luftdruckgeschichte aber nicht geben. Hab mich eine Zeitlang auch immer daran orientiert, aber viel gebracht hat es nicht


----------



## Franky (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Moin... Ich halte dieses "stabiler Luftdruck" für ein Ammenmärchen!
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich mich damit schon mal auseinander gesetzt und nirgendwo eine Definition von "stabil" in Bezug auf Luftdruck gefunden. Das, was die Meteorologen unter "stabiler Luftschichtung" verstehen, hat zumindest nach meiner Erkenntnis nichts mit dem zu tun, wenn die Anglerschaft von stabilem Luftdruck referiert.
Bei einem bekannten Raubfischspezialisten findet man "3 Tage gleiches Wetter (und Luftdruck)" als Indikator für "gute Beisserei".
Bitte um Entschuldigung - aber das gibt es nicht wirklich... Aus Spaß habe ich mal fix die aufgezeichnten Luftdruckdaten vom Hessischen Landesamt für Umwelt und Geologie aufbereitet. Stundenmittelwerte vom 1.4.2015 - 17.6.2015 und Tagesmittelwerte vom 17.6.2014 - 17.6.2015 der Wetterstation Frankfurt am Main-Ost. Ich hoffe, dass ich vom HLUG die Erlaubnis bekomme, meine Auswertung zu veröffentlichen. Leider konnte ich keinen Hinweis auf Copyright und Co dazu finden und bevor ich in Teufels Küche komme...
Kurzer Auszug von Samstag bis heute: Wetter ohne nennenswerte Veränderung. Sonne, 25° C, ab und an ein paar Wölkchen am Himmel. Luftdruckveränderung von 1010 auf 1022 hPa - ist schon ein deutlicher Anstieg...


----------



## Der_rheinangler (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Danke euch.
Prinzipiell gebe ich da auch nicht so viel drauf. Allerdings scheinen ja aber Fische wie Barsche oder Zander aus anatomischen Gründen schon auf den Luftdruck zu reagieren. SO habe ich es zumindest mehrfach gelesen. Also etwas wird schon dran sein. Trotzdem gehe ich angeln wenn ich zeit dazu habe. Hat mich nur einfach mal interessiert. Das mit den 3 Tagen habe ich auch gelesen, aber dann würden viele Raubfische in Deutschland verhungern glaube ich


----------



## Lazarus (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Die Theorie, dass das Fress- und damit natürlich das Beißverhalten der Fische vom Luftdruck bestimmt wird, finde ich sehr fragwürdig.

Der Umgebungsdruck des Fisches wird schließlich vor allem vom Wasserdruck bestimmt. Dagegen ist der Luftdruck völlig vernachlässigbar. Ein hPa Luftdruckänderung bewirkt die selbe Änderung für den Fisch, wie wenn dieser 1cm höher oder tiefer stehen würde.
Eine extreme Änderung des Luftdrucks um 30mBar hat auf den Fisch also die selbe Auswirkung, wie wenn dieser 30cm tiefer schwimmen würde.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Die Theorie, dass das Fress- und damit natürlich das Beißverhalten der Fische vom Luftdruck bestimmt wird, finde ich sehr fragwürdig.
> 
> Der Umgebungsdruck des Fisches wird schließlich vor allem vom Wasserdruck bestimmt. Dagegen ist der Luftdruck völlig vernachlässigbar. Ein hPa Luftdruckänderung bewirkt die selbe Änderung für den Fisch, wie wenn dieser 1cm höher oder tiefer stehen würde.
> Eine extreme Änderung des Luftdrucks um 30mBar hat auf den Fisch also die selbe Auswirkung, wie wenn dieser 30cm tiefer schwimmen würde.


 

So schauts aus, und bei Ostwind beißen sie auch nicht und dies das und jenes, es gibt Zeiten wo Wind Wetter und so weiter dazu führen das die Fische super beißen wie in einem Rausch fressen, aber aufhören zu fressen wegen den Faktoren tuen die bestimmt nicht, sonst wären wohl schon viele Fische verhungert, bei dem was manche Angler den so an Wissen und Können zusprechen.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Ich denke das mit dem Luftdurck ist ebenfalls übertrieben dargestellt und zu sehr aufgebauscht. Allerdings steckt in jedem Märchen ein wenig Wahrheit, ne?


Betrachtet man die Sache mal nüchtern, so steht doch fest, dass sich wechselndem Luftdruck doch eig immer auch die Wetterlage ändert. Hier sind wir an einem Punkt der gerade bei Zandern etwas ausmacht. Die Lichtverhältnisse!  Bis heute ist nocht nicht 100% nachgewiesen wie Fischaugen auf Farben und Helligkeit reagieren. Ich behaupte mal, dass Wassertrübung, Temperaur, Lichtverhältnisse und Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser wichtigere Faktoren sind als der Luftdruck.


Allerdings ändern sich die Parameter unter Wasser, wenn sich das Wetter ändert. Regen trübt das Wasser ein und bringt Sauerstoff mit. Temperaturschwankungen lassen die Fische einen höheren oder halt niedrigeren Stoffwechsel haben usw. Raubfische fange ich tagsüber am besten wenn es bewölkt ist! Usw...


----------



## CaptainPike (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, dass Wassertrübung, Temperaur, Lichtverhältnisse und Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser wichtigere Faktoren sind als der Luftdruck...


Ja, wobei der Luftdruck indirekt ja schon mit Temperatur und Lichtverhältnissen in Zusammenhang steht (Durch die Wetterlage halt) und auch der im Wasser gelöste Sauerstoffgehalt u.a. vom Luftdruck abhängt. Allerdings sind es zusammen so viele andere Faktoren das man unmöglich alles auf den Luftdruck schieben kann - Und dann steht letztlich noch die Frage im Raum ab welcher Kombination von Temperatur, Lichtverhältnis und Sauerstofflösung die Kameraden dann am besten beissen #c 
 ...und: Welcher Fisch. Bei Hechten hab ich z.B das Gefühl das die immer beissen, man muss nur einen finden. Barsche und Zander kommen mir deutlich launiger vor.


----------



## vermesser (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> ...und: Welcher Fisch. Bei Hechten hab ich z.B das Gefühl das die immer beissen, man muss nur einen finden. Barsche und Zander kommen mir deutlich launiger vor.



Nein. Hechte beißen teilweise auch nicht, wenn es z.B. lange warm ist. Da erscheinen manche guten Raubfischseen plötzlich hechtleer.

Die reagieren hier bei mir massiv auf Regen im Sommer, dann laufen die Amok. 

Während die Zander warmes Wetter und Wasser durchaus angenehmer finden.

Barsche sind Zicken  . Die Frauen unter den Fischen. Da weiß man nie, woran man genau is, wenn man ans Wasser kommt.


----------



## Franky (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Um den indirekten Einfluss geht es ja in der Regel gar nicht... Vielmehr um den direkten Einfluss des Luftdrucks (von wegen die sensiblen Organe der Fischis und so ) - und der kann m. E. vernachlässigt werden. Selbst bei der Bestimmung der maximalen Sauerstoffsättigung im Wasser hat er in der Praxis keinerlei Bedeutung. 
Da sind m. E. ein paar mehr Faktoren von entscheidender Natur als "nur" Wettererscheinungen... Gerade im Fließgewässer spielt Durchflussmenge und Wasserstand eine große Rolle. Dem Mond möchte ich auch mehr Bedeutung zukommen lassen, gerade im tideabhängigen Bereich.
Für uns spielt der Luftdruck mit Sicherheit eine große Rolle - wir leben im Medium Luft. Ich bin selbst empfindlich, was deutliche und schnelle Veränderungen angeht, gerade wenn es um 1 hPa/h (oder mehr) abwärts geht... 
Das aber auf Fische zu übertragen, die im Medium Wasser herumflitzen, halte ich für falsch!


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Luftdruck, Mondphasen, m.E. auch Winde und Wasserstände sind vor allem eines. Basis für pseudo-sachliche Ausreden, wenn man mal sauber abgeschneidert hat.

Rechnet nur mal die Maxima und Minima extremer Luftdruckunterschiede in Millimeter Wassersäule um. Spätestens dann wird einem einiges klar.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Angelzeit (zumindest meine) ist (mir) viel zu kostbar, um sie durch son Kram künstlich noch weiter zu beschneiden.


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Fehlt eigentlich nur noch das Fang-Horoskop und der Hokuspokus ist perfekt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Yo. Nix für Leute, die allgemein wenig Zeit zum Angeln haben und dann auch noch ein ziemlich weites Stück fahren müssen.

Wenn jemand sein Gewässer praktisch vor der Haustür hat und sich das sozusagen raussuchen kann, von mir aus - doch ein solch optimaler Wohnort dürfte bei vielen Anglern (vor allem hier bei uns im Süden) ziemlich selten sein.

Da isses schon genug Act, überhaupt ans Wasser zu kommen. Insofern: WTF are  Luftdruck/Mondphase/knorrige Weidenschatten aus Nordwesten.

Aber Angelheftchen wollen halt auch mit Optimalbedingungspredigten gefüllt sein.

Auch aus diesem Grund kaufe ich Angelheftchen jeglicher Art nur noch extrem selten - die schreiben mir viel zu sehr an meiner anglerischen Realität vorbei (z. B. auch in puncto Bootsangeln, das da quasi bei jedem zweiten Bericht praktiziert wird).

Der Großteil der Angler hat IMO a) sehr wenig Zeit, b) kein Boot (oft auch wg. Ver-Boot) und c) braucht ne gute Weile bis ans (oft auch noch recht fischmagere/winzige/übelstkartenpreisige) Wasser.

Wozu soll ich mir also Berichte reinziehen, die nur ausgedehntes Bootsangeln bei Optimalbedingungen in extrem fischreichen Revieren präsentieren - völlig neben der Kapp. Und schon gar nicht unreflektiert übertragbar.

Taugt bestenfalls zur Unterhaltung, aber mehr auch nicht. Einfach, weil die anglerische Realität in sehr vielen Fällen IMO ganz ganz anders aussieht. Nämlich deutlich düsterer.


----------



## Tobi. (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Der Luftdruck hat ganz sicher einen Einfluss auf die Beißerei. Konnte ich jetzt schon mehrfach feststellen, vor allem beim Zander.


----------



## Franky (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Von mir aus mag glauben wer was will - persönlich konnte ich noch keinen luftdruckabhängigen Zusammenhang zwischen Erfolg und Misserfolg feststellen.
Vor allem aber bleibt zumindest mir der Blick in die Zukunft verwehrt, was die Entwicklung betrifft. Da hat man schon mal 2 Tage nahezu konstante Werte, will los und dann kommt das große Unwetter.... 
Neenee - halte ich, wie Andal schon schrieb, für eine Ausrede fürs Nixfangen!

Nachtrag: Hab dazu sogar nen Artikel gefunden, den ein Dozent vom Woods Hole Oceanographic Institution geschrieben hab (Dr. David Ross)
http://midcurrent.com/science/the-pressure-myth/


----------



## tomsen83 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Meine Erfahrung: Wenn der Luftdruck "konstant" bleibt, spielen die anderen Faktoren (Wind, Strömung, Mond, Temperatur...) eine größere Rolle.

- stark steigender Luftdruck: besch... Beißen
- stark fallender Luftdruck (kurz vor massiven Wetterwechseln): Sternstunden

Meine feste Überzeugung: Der Luftdruck spielt beim Fischen auf Zander und Wels eine absolut entscheidende Rolle.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Dennoch finde ich interessant, wie sich atmosphärischer Druck im Wasser bemerkbar machen soll.......


----------



## Franky (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Coole Sache - Erlaubnis des HLUG zum Einstellen habe ich bekommen... Wer mag, kann sich ja mal ein Bild aus Frankfurt machen... (ist gezippt, weil xls nicht "unterstützt")

Der nette Herr hat mir noch einiges erläutert, dass das HLUG hauptsächlich an der chemischen Luftmessung (Verschmutzung etc.) interessiert ist und alles andere quasi "Nebenprodukt", das mit in die Auswertung einfliesst. Die Gelegenheit nahm ich mir dann gleich und fragte ihn auch nach seiner Einschätzung, was den Einfluss der Luftdruckveränderung auf/in das Wasser hat. Die Antwort: aufgrund der wesentlich höheren Dichte von Wasser gegenüber Luft nicht vorstellbar...


----------



## racoon (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dennoch finde ich interessant, wie sich atmosphärischer Druck im Wasser bemerkbar machen soll.......


 

Das frage ich mich auch schon geraume Zeit. Hatte es mal mit einem 'Zanderpapst' der auch in seinen Artikeln stark auf Luftdruck abstellt und die Antwort, die ich zu hören bekam war sensationell:

Bei fallendem Luftdruck gast das Wasser aus und deshalb ist mehr Sauerstoff im Wasser 'unterwegs' als bei steigendem Luftdruck, deshalb sind die Zander (und andere Fische) dann wesentlich aktiver als bei steigendem Luftdruck, dann wäre das Wasser durch den Umgebungsdruck dichter und nicht so viel Sauerstoff gelöst.|uhoh:

Wer es glauben möchte, soll das tun, ich geh dann mal Angeln.


----------



## Franky (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*



racoon schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch schon geraume Zeit. Hatte es mal mit einem 'Zanderpapst' der auch in seinen Artikeln stark auf Luftdruck abstellt und die Antwort, die ich zu hören bekam war sensationell:
> 
> Bei fallendem Luftdruck gast das Wasser aus und deshalb ist mehr Sauerstoff im Wasser 'unterwegs' als bei steigendem Luftdruck, deshalb sind die Zander (und andere Fische) dann wesentlich aktiver als bei steigendem Luftdruck, dann wäre das Wasser durch den Umgebungsdruck dichter und nicht so viel Sauerstoff gelöst.|uhoh:
> 
> Wer es glauben möchte, soll das tun, ich geh dann mal Angeln.



Dumm nur, dass es genau andersherum ist... Je höher der Luftdruck, desto höher die maximale Sauerstoffsättigung.
http://www.angewandte-geologie.geol.uni-erlangen.de/para_10.jpg
Auch blöd: das sind marginale Unterschiede... Ganz im Gegensatz zur Temperatur vernachlässigenswert


----------



## kati48268 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ...Aber Angelheftchen wollen halt auch mit  Optimalbedingungspredigten gefüllt sein...


Gibt durchaus Zeitschriften, die sich kritisch mit solchen Mythen auseinandersetzen 

 Auszug aus meinem Artikel "Die Mär vom Luftdruck" (Raubfisch 4/10)
_"1 bar, der Normalluftdruck, sind 1000 Hektopascal (hPa). Durch Wetterschwankungen steigt und fällt dieser Wert. Der niedrigste, jemals in Deutschland gemessene Wert betrug 908 hPa (2007 in Cottbus), der höchste 1058 hPa (1907 in Berlin). Die Differenz zwischen diesen Extremwerten beträgt 150 hPa. _
_... _
_Rechnet man diese Schwankung (150hPa) in Wasserdruck/-tiefe um (150 hPa = 0,15 bar), entspricht dies einem sagenhaften Tiefenunterschied von 1,5m._
_Noch mal deutlich: die größtmögliche Luftdruckschwankung, die nicht mal in einem Schwung stattfand, sondern Extremwerte in einem 100jährigen Zeitraum an verschiedenen Orten darstellt, belastet eine Schwimmblase wie ein Tiefenwechsel um eineinhalb Meter. Etwas, dass jagende Zander ohne Probleme innerhalb von Sekunden erledigen._
_..._
 _Die normale, tägliche Schwankung in unseren Breiten ist übrigens gleichzusetzen mit einem Druckunterschied von 0,5-1cm Wassertiefe, da machen schon Wasserstandänderungen in tidenunabhängigen Gewässern mehr her, ganz zu schweigen von tidenbeeinflussten Gewässern.__" _


----------



## CaptainPike (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Das mit dem Tiefenunterschied ist witzig. War mir vorher nicht so klar, aber das macht ja Sinn bzw für diese Luftdruck-Theorie macht es überhaupt keinen...  Ich schätze mal die Beobachtungen beim Zander kommen dann wohl eher durch Dinge wie den Wechsel der Lichtverhältnisse zustande die mit dem Aufziehen von Tiefdruckgebieten ( = "schlechtes Wetter") einhergehen.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Mein Angeltagebuch der vergangenen Woche, mit Luftdruck und Fängen.
Ich war nicht immer alleine am Wasser, deswegen habe ich die Fänge meiner Angelkameraden die gemeinsam mit mir unterwegs waren auch erfasst.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Unbestreitbar haben metereologische Phänomene Einfluß auf das Beißverhalten, und der Luftdruck ist nun Mal ein Teil davon, wenn auch vielleicht zu vernachlässigen. Viel wichtiger ist das Wetter als solches.
Aalangler beispielsweise können ein Lied davon singen. Während eines Hochs hat man im Idealfall über mehrere Tage gleichbleibend gutes Wetter, was sich förderlich auf das Beißverhalten auswirkt. Meist hat man während solcher Phasen auch einen konstanten Luftdruck, was vielleicht einige Leute glauben macht, der Luftdruck wäre der Auslöser für die gesteigerte Aktivität der Fische. Ich glaube, es liegt an konstanten Wetterverhältnissen.
Plötzlich drehender Wind von einem milden S-SW auf N-NO beispielsweise und damit im Sommer immer verbundenen Temperatureinbrüchen führt nach meiner Erfahrung zu stark verminderter Fischaktivität.
Hier sind Wind,Temperatur usw. völlig unabhängig vom Luftdruck meiner Meinung nach sehr viel ausschlaggebender.
Der Luftdruck ist ein Symptom in einer metereologischen Ereigniskette, wird aber dann oft aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen separat betrachtet und dadurch sicherlich viel zu oft überbewertet.

Zusammengefasst: Meist ist das Wetter im Allgemeinen Schuld an einer Beißflaute, aber nie der Luftdruck im Speziellen. Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## barschzanker (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Ich glaub auch eher dass die fische bei wetterwechseln die standplätze wechseln und daher die schlechteren fangergebnise kommen (weil halt nicht da sind wo man die vorher noch gefangen hat) und die nicht das fressen einstellen.


----------



## YuryR. (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

nach dem ich an eine Tag, an dem der Luftdruck um ca 30 Punkte gefallen ist, meine absolute Sternstunde beim Faulenzen erlebt habe, gucke ich da nicht mehr nach..

mag sein das der Luftdruck schon irgend einen Einfluss auf das Beissverhalten hat, aber nur in Kombination mit vielen weiteren Faktroren.. alleine absolut aussagefrei..


----------



## Trollwut (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*



Andal schrieb:


> Luftdruck, Mondphasen, m.E. auch Winde und Wasserstände sind vor allem eines. Basis für pseudo-sachliche Ausreden, wenn man mal sauber abgeschneidert hat.



Mondphasen sind aber durchaus einflussreich. Nachts bei vollmond am Wasser geht meistens die Post ab. Liegt aber wohl eher am starken Lichteinfall, als an allem anderen


----------



## Jose (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*



Andal schrieb:


> Luftdruck, Mondphasen, m.E. auch Winde und Wasserstände sind vor allem eines. Basis für pseudo-sachliche Ausreden, wenn man mal sauber abgeschneidert hat.





Trollwut schrieb:


> Mondphasen sind aber durchaus einflussreich. Nachts bei vollmond am Wasser geht meistens die Post ab. Liegt aber wohl eher am starken Lichteinfall, als an allem anderen



Andal erzählt hier wohl aus seinem leben, ohne anspruch auf allgemeingültigkeit. gute ausrede ist immer gut...


----------



## thanatos (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Aus Erfahrung kann ich behaupten das nach längerem konstantem Wetter
ein plötzlicher Wechsel für max zwei Tage die Beißlust nicht so toll ist.
egal ob von Hoch zu Tief oder umgekehrt.
Bei ständigem kurzzeitigem Wetterwechsel (wie im April)hab ich da noch nichts negatives bemerkt.
Bei Neumond beißen die Fische in den frühen Morgenstunden am besten.


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*



Jose schrieb:


> Andal erzählt hier wohl aus seinem leben, ohne anspruch auf allgemeingültigkeit. gute ausrede ist immer gut...



Ja klar. Oder faselst du etwa nur die Ergüsse anderer Leute nach, die du selber gar nie erfahren hast?


----------



## CaptainPike (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mein Angeltagebuch der vergangenen Woche, mit Luftdruck und Fängen.
> Ich war nicht immer alleine am Wasser, deswegen habe ich die Fänge meiner Angelkameraden die gemeinsam mit mir unterwegs waren auch erfasst.


Gute Idee, aber das sind mMn viel zu wenig Daten um daraus irgendwas ableiten zu können #c Sowas müsste man mal über mehrere Jahre führen..


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Im großen und ganzen schätze ich die Fische aber auch wie jedes andere lebewesen ein. Wenn sie Hunger haben, fressen sie, wenn nicht, dann nicht. Klar gibts Wetterlagen, die nicht optimal sind. Beispielsweise permanente Hitze und Sonne, die runterknallt. Da wird bei Hunger eher nicht mittags, sondern vllt abends gefressen. Aber wer arg hunger hat, holt sich was zu futtern, wetter hin oder her


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Unbestreitbar haben metereologische Phänomene Einfluß auf das Beißverhalten, und der Luftdruck ist nun Mal ein Teil davon, wenn auch vielleicht zu vernachlässigen. Viel wichtiger ist das Wetter als solches.
> Aalangler beispielsweise können ein Lied davon singen. Während eines Hochs hat man im Idealfall über mehrere Tage gleichbleibend gutes Wetter, was sich förderlich auf das Beißverhalten auswirkt. Meist hat man während solcher Phasen auch einen konstanten Luftdruck, was vielleicht einige Leute glauben macht, der Luftdruck wäre der Auslöser für die gesteigerte Aktivität der Fische. Ich glaube, es liegt an konstanten Wetterverhältnissen.
> Plötzlich drehender Wind von einem milden S-SW auf N-NO beispielsweise und damit im Sommer immer verbundenen Temperatureinbrüchen führt nach meiner Erfahrung zu stark verminderter Fischaktivität.
> Hier sind Wind,Temperatur usw. völlig unabhängig vom Luftdruck meiner Meinung nach sehr viel ausschlaggebender.
> ...



Sehe ich auch so, insb. auch die Feststellung bzgl. des drehenden Windes, der ja meist auch mit einem Wetterwechsel verbunden ist. Luftdruckschwankungen an sich sind überbewertet.


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Wenn der Wind reht, von West auf Ost, passiert vor allem eines. Wo normalerweise Futter aufgeschwemmt wird, ist plötzlich keines mehr. Also auch keine Fische. Muss man nur ihre neue "Frittenbude" kennen und dann ist Windwechsel auch kein großes Thema mehr.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Im großen und ganzen schätze ich die Fische aber auch wie jedes andere lebewesen ein. Wenn sie Hunger haben, fressen sie, wenn nicht, dann nicht. Klar gibts Wetterlagen, die nicht optimal sind. Beispielsweise permanente Hitze und Sonne, die runterknallt. Da wird bei Hunger eher nicht mittags, sondern vllt abends gefressen. Aber wer arg hunger hat, holt sich was zu futtern, wetter hin oder her




Das ist trefflich auch meine Auffassung. Ich berücksichtige zudem nicht einmal den Wind, wenn ich einmal eine gute Stelle gefunden habe (eine Muschelbank wird ja nicht durch Wind auf die andere Uferseite befördert). 
Ein kleiner Funken Glück gehört eben bei jedem Angelausflug dazu, nach meiner Erfahrung : wenn an meinem Spot nix beißt, dann beißt meist auch an 20 anderen Spots nix!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn der Wind reht, von West auf Ost, passiert vor allem eines. Wo normalerweise Futter aufgeschwemmt wird, ist plötzlich keines mehr. Also auch keine Fische. Muss man nur ihre neue "Frittenbude" kennen und dann ist Windwechsel auch kein großes Thema mehr.



Entspricht nicht meiner Erfahrung. Und die bezieht u.a. Klein- und Kleinstgewässer bzw. mit Echolot beharkte Seen mit ein. Dass sich das Fressverhalten ändert, ist offensichtlich. Und zwar nicht im Sinne einer bloßen Verlagerung des Geschehens.


----------



## Franky (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Gerade bei kleinen Gewässern ist der Wind und die dadurch erzeugte Strömung extrem "anfällig" für Veränderungen. Dass durch plötzlich anders verlaufende Strömungen das Fressverhalten sich ändert, ist absolut plausibel und nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*

Das geht natürlich nicht von jetzt auf gleich, ein bisserl Zeit muss man dem Wasserkörper und den Fischen schon lassen, um sich neu zu positionieren. Siehe dazu auch das Statement von Trollwut. Der Hunger siegt immer!


----------



## maniana (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: wann ist der Luftdruck eigentlich "stabil"*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn der Wind reht, von West auf Ost, passiert vor allem eines. Wo normalerweise Futter aufgeschwemmt wird, ist plötzlich keines mehr. Also auch keine Fische. Muss man nur ihre neue "Frittenbude" kennen und dann ist Windwechsel auch kein großes Thema mehr.





Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Entspricht nicht meiner Erfahrung. Und die bezieht u.a. Klein- und Kleinstgewässer bzw. mit Echolot beharkte Seen mit ein. Dass sich das Fressverhalten ändert, ist offensichtlich. Und zwar nicht im Sinne einer bloßen Verlagerung des Geschehens.




würde das von Kaulbarschspezi so auch unterschreiben.
an einem von unseren Gewässern (ca. 4-5ha) ist teilweise soviel los, daß man kaum einen Platz bekommt.
Wenn das aufgrund des Windes nur eine Verlagerung auf eine andere Stelle des Gewässers wäre, würden dann halt andere fangen.

Es gibt Tage da wird gefangen, und es gibt Tage da geht garnichts...
Auffällig daß diese Tage an denen gar nichts geht öfters die Kiste aus Nord oder Ost bläst.

Aber keine Regel ohne Ausnahme, als ich dieses Jahr mit meiner Kleinen an einem Gewässer war,
hatten wir in 3h über 10 Bisse - bei Wind aus Nord-Ost. Bis dato hätte ich auf den Mythos Ostwind geschworen.
Seitdem (08.03.) weiß ich nicht mehr was ich glauben soll...


----------

